# Hunter PGP-Ultra vs Rainbird 5000 plus



## Zootjeff (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm looking at replacing some old rotors in a park of a common area and I'm trying to decide between Hunter and Rainbird. 
Looking at the PGP-Ultra or maybe I-20 vs the 5000+. Also looking at the pressure regulated body, but thinking I'll pass on the check valve..

Hunter pros:
More nozzles e.g. Short radius to 17ft 
Actual 360 with no pause/switch in one body
Tamper proof return to settings 
Better reliability?

Rainbird pros:
Better coverage?
Better seals?
Better reliability?

Any thoughts?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I have no experience with rainbirds but have bother the i20 stainless steel and regular and have been fantastic. My coverage has been great with good head placement.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the Rainbird 5000+ which has the shutoff valve. I also have the Hunter PGP heads in my system but am phasing them out as needed in favor of the Rainbird.

Reasons:

Super easy adjustment since the left stop is actually a slip clutch. There is no need to pull the head or mess with the threads to adjust. Just pull the head up when the water is off, rotate the head counterclockwise to set your left stop, and then use the adjustment screw to set your right stop. SO EASY!!!

Video showing the adjustment procedure: 





 Shut-off valve is great if you want to shut off that head and change a nozzle or limit watering at that head.

Nozzle tree includes low angle nozzles if needed so no need to buy separately.

I like that this head sweeps quickly compared to Hunter PGP and a few toro heads that I still have yet to replace. I like this for the following reasons. I feel that this provides more frequent sweeps with less water. If a wind gust blows the water off-target the head will have many more opportunities to cover the area. This is especially beneficial during reno's when you may only be running the zone for 5 minutes and a slow head may only get 1-2 rotations (360 degrees)

Also the head self flushes the adjustment screws every time it goes up and down. This keeps those screws clean and easy to adjust.


----------

